# Tecumseh tvxl195-150241 , 8hp



## Kelpen (May 31, 2008)

Hello I am in need of a PDF. file for a Tecumseh moter/ tvxl195-150241
ser. # 1039d . I have had no luck finding one as of now.

Thank you in advace
Kelpen my email is [email protected]


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Then you didn't check the "Helpfull Links" at the beginning of this forum. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## Kelpen (May 31, 2008)

Sorry! But THE LINK DOES NOT WORK


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

I just went there.
You can find the manual at http://www.cpdonline.com/692509.pdf
Have a good one. Geo


----------



## Kelpen (May 31, 2008)

Thank You!!


----------

